# Cg Between Hagerstown, Md And Harrisburg, Pa



## mjr (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi,
I am looking for campground suggestions between Hagerstown, MD and Harrisburg, PA. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks...Matt
Outback 32BHDS


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Check out PA campground owners association on the internet.......

There are a few around Gettysburg.

There is one in Chambersburg called Twin Bridge Meadow Family Campground.


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

Drummer boy is in gettysburg and thats about half way


----------



## Fletch (May 16, 2008)

Matt,
We've stayed at the Lickdale campground outside of Harrisburg. Bery nice campground right of Rte. 81. DOn't know if its to far north for you but it had a lot for kids. There was a few gas stations and restaurants there as well as a Pilot gas station that had plent of room for any size camper in tow. Cheap too.... I hope this helps.
Fletch


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Hershey Highmeadow is a GREAT campground...with one small problem.

There is a main freight line paralleling the east side of the property. Trains run the track many times a day...and night. Safety is not an issue, just noise.

If you are using the A/C, no problem.

Lots of things to do and see in Hershey.

Dan


----------

